# What Songs Remind you of Your Spouse?



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

For me, aside of course from every love song ever, it's simple and perhaps childish old songs, like You Are My Sunshine- which I've rewritten to have his name in it and several other details about him- and Lavender's Blue. Particularly the latter, and particularly in Autumn. It's such a cozy song. I picture us snuggling by the fire enjoying the Harvest together.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Oddly enough two Moldy Peaches songs. Anyone Else But You, and Who's Got The Crack. Because "we sure are cute for two ugly people" and we are very silly and call lots of things crack.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

This ended up being "our song".....it was playing while we were making love once, very appropriately. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X_1o3Qw4KM


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Peter Gabriel's - In Your Eyes from the movie Say Anything our second movie date. 

Pachebel's Canon in D - played at our wedding.


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

When our wedding song plays I momentarily find myself going back about 30 years to the place we were at when we got married. I don't stay there long and I usually switch the channel almost immediately because it also brings back more recent less pleasant memories which sometimes cause me to vomit in my mouth and then swallow it back down again.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

caruso said:


> When our wedding song plays I momentarily find myself going back about 30 years to the place we were at when we got married. I don't stay there long and I usually switch the channel almost immediately because it also brings back more recent less pleasant memories which sometimes cause me to vomit in my mouth and then swallow it back down again.


I'm so sorry. If I may ask, what happened? Perhaps you two can reconcile and make amends? My husband and I went through such a difficult period in 2014 that ended in our marriage being in deep trouble and me being in a mental hospital. But two years later, he tells me he believes we've successfully recovered and reconciled, and gods know I love him even more than ever!


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> I'm so sorry. If I may ask, what happened? Perhaps you two can reconcile and make amends?


We are divorced 10 years, we rarely speak, she now lives several states away and I'm very happy and settled in with my girlfriend of 5 years we've been living together for 2 years. 

Don't think reconciliation is in the cards for us.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Paradise by the Dashboard Lights....  Mostly because we are very sexual, and because he will belt out a duet with me! We sang it at our wedding party....lol, well we sang alot of songs that night. We are not especially good at it, and don't do kareoke (however you spell that), but we do spend some quality time out on the deck singing our hearts out. Sometimes with friends, they will sing too. Sometimes the kids come out and hang with us, and sometimes they sing too. 

Oh, and Unchained Melody! 

And probably a hundred more.


----------



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

Steelheart - I'll Never Let You Go https://youtu.be/F-nyeiKk35M


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

These days it's five finger death punch's song wicked ways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

At the moment for me, It's Clarity by Zedd ft. Foxes. I love it right now.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Lots of good ones here.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

NSFW

Jimmy Buffett


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

meson said:


> Peter Gabriel's - In Your Eyes from the movie Say Anything


Same here. Played at our wedding.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

PFM, or Premiata Forneria Marconi, is a progressive rock band from Italy that has been playing since the late 1960's. The song "photos of ghosts" with its harrowing lyrics below and skilful suspense in tune is the perfect reminder of my wife - what was, at least. 

https://youtu.be/XBdAuLw1NIY

Black roses laced with silver
By a broken moon.
Ten million stars
And the whispered harmonies of leaves.
We were these.
Beside a dried up fountain
Lie five dusty tomes
With faded pasted pictures
Of love's reverie.
Across each cover is written,
"Herein are Photos of Ghosts"
Of ghosts, of ghosts,
Of the days we ran and the days we sang


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

This song has always reminded me of him and me. The album it's from (Stories from the City, Stories from the Sea) was the soundtrack playing in the background of many of our early times together.

PJ Harvey - A Place Called Home

Sadly, sickly, I still feel hopeful when I hear it.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

The b*tch came back by TOAD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

Def Leppard, Love bites. This song haunted me for years. I couldn't listen to it. But that time has passed.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> This song has always reminded me of him and me. The album it's from (Stories from the City, Stories from the Sea) was the soundtrack playing in the background of many of our early times together.
> 
> PJ Harvey - A Place Called Home
> 
> Sadly, sickly, I still feel hopeful when I hear it.


I find Polly Jean devastating. Sorry.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

This is the ringtone I have for Mr Spicy: https://youtu.be/W1tzURKYFNs

This is one he played for me after we had a disagreement, and it has become very romantic to us also: https://youtu.be/ssVvkfcL9HI


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

My late wife’s & mine song was “meet me half way”; she passed in 2002, now it “I Had Too Much To Dream” & “Honey” neither of which I can listen to without triggering strong emotions.

*Meet Me Half Way by Kenny Loggins*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pYNd0MSVXs

*I Had Too Much To Dream by The Electric Prunes*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-kVFfKezVo

*HONEY by BOBBY GOLDSBORO *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKAeeGnAYBo

My now wife of 10 years has picked “Melt with you” for our song. My pick would be “Spiders & snakes”

*I Melt With You by Modern English*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuN6gs0AJls

*Spiders and Snakes by Jim Stafford *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vudA72hibg


now that i re-read this i guess my taste in music is old


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

My husband dedicated Billy Joel's "She's Got A Way" to me on our wedding. It always makes me smile when I hear it. 

https://youtu.be/5djkVhLjw18


Ingrid Michaelson "The Way I Am" always reminds me of my husband.

https://youtu.be/jJOzdLwvTHA


----------

